# Build your own guitar.



## Blackwood (Jan 8, 2012)

Black Forest Wood in Calgary has a Guitar building course starting Jan 21st for 12 Saturdays $1600.00 plus material. We managed to enroll the 4 students we were hoping for.! This is a great opportunity for any luthier to be! A Dreadnaught guitar will completed to the finishing stage! www.blackforestwood.com in Education under Guest Instructor. We have a brand new dedicated studio with trained luthier Doug Maclean instructing. [email protected]

The studio is pretty well complete. We are just organizing all of our new tools! I am most certainly getting excited now. One student purchased the nicest set of ziricote sides and backs we had. He went with a matching incredibly spider webbed fret board, and bridge as well. Too Cool. Another has selected 25 year old Indian rosewood. Both with 15 year old air dried sitka spruce tops! Wish us luck. If we can pull this off. we will look to do a 2 week summer course... Cheers to all!


----------

